# anybody in Chicago Area with CHT setup?



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

If yes, what would it take to get invited for a short listening session? I promise, I will leave (eventually).


----------



## utahsavages (Apr 29, 2008)

If you can't find anyone in the area, CHT has an in home trial. You're only out the shipping if they don't work out for you. And who knows, some day somebody might actually ship some back.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

I am afraid in-home trial is not exactly what I am looking for.

I have what i consider a decent system though I hardly ever set volume trim at more than -10 db on my receiver. I do not like how it sounds at higher levels.
I understand that CHT systems are fully capable of reference level playback. I want to hear it. I want to be amazed. I want to understand how much better than mine it can be.

I did not know anything about CHT just a few weeks ago. It turned out that a poster on another forum whose opinion I value owns a CHT set up. I guess what I am looking for is how SHO-10 and SS-18.1s sound in great set up, how they sounds in a set up like his.


----------



## utahsavages (Apr 29, 2008)

zheka said:


> I am afraid in-home trial is not exactly what I am looking for.
> 
> I have what i consider a decent system though I hardly ever set volume trim at more than -10 db on my receiver. I do not like how it sounds at higher levels.
> I understand that CHT systems are fully capable of reference level playback. I want to hear it. I want to be amazed. I want to understand how much better than mine it can be.
> ...




I've got Pro's L/R, and a Sho center, with MWF-15's stacked. They sound great at lower levels, but they just beg to be played at reference levels. My move was from RS850's and a RSC200. Those are pretty well respected, and reasonably efficient. And I think the Pro's/Sho provided me a pretty large step up. 

Hopefully you can find somebody local.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

zheka said:


> I am afraid in-home trial is not exactly what I am looking for.
> 
> I have what i consider a decent system though I hardly ever set volume trim at more than -10 db on my receiver. I do not like how it sounds at higher levels.
> I understand that CHT systems are fully capable of reference level playback. I want to hear it. I want to be amazed. I want to understand how much better than mine it can be.
> ...


Nice, Belles amp! :T

Funny, I clicked on this thread just as I am listening to Corvus Corax on SHO-10s and dual CS-18.1s at -10dB. As utahsavages said, they do beg to be played louder and will very easily, with clarity.

I am into music more than video, and love this combination, best speakers I have ever owned. Hope you can find someone local to let you audition Chase speakers.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

You guys are very convincing 

Do you think if I were to order 3 SHOs for an in-home trial, I could give them a fair shake with my Legends?

My room is fairly small, just under 2000 sq. feet. I think the Legends are adequate at the levels I normally play though I am not sure they can do well at reference. 

I suspect however that the real bottleneck in my system is either my speakers or receiver or both. I mean is it even theoretically possible with 5.25" woofer? I like my Ascend Sierras very much, but they are designed for a totally different application than what we are talking about here. The receiver is rated 125W two channel driven. what does it even mean? I certainly use more than two channels. How much power do I get during some loud WOTW scenes for example? 
when the sound gets harsh, is it my speakers compressing or my receiver clipping? How do I tell? Would trying the SHOs tell me which one it is?


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

tesseract said:


> Nice, Belles amp! :T


I can sell it for peanuts if you are interested. It turned out I cannot not tell the difference between Belles and Behringer A500 other than the Behringer can play louder. so much for my audiophile ambitions.

I'd much rather have it used by somebody who can appreciate it.


----------



## sbdman (Dec 21, 2008)

Typically, AV receivers put out far less into multiple channels than what they are rated at. If the source was putting out equally high levels to all channels, it could easily approach half the rated power to all channels.

That being said, one of the biggest strong points of the SHO speakers is their very high efficiency. Being able to put out 97 dB at 1 watt, and 117 dB with 100 watts will stress most receivers much less than the average speaker with double the power. So, your receiver will not be as close to it's clipping range, and the SHO's can easily handle peaks with ease, always sounding clear and unstrained.

I think you will find when you want to push it to the extremes, you will not experience any harshness with the SHO's.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

sbdman said:


> Typically, AV receivers put out far less into multiple channels than what they are rated at. If the source was putting out equally high levels to all channels, it could easily approach half the rated power to all channels.
> 
> That being said, one of the biggest strong points of the SHO speakers is their very high efficiency. Being able to put out 97 dB at 1 watt, and 117 dB with 100 watts will stress most receivers much less than the average speaker with double the power. So, your receiver will not be as close to it's clipping range, and the SHO's can easily handle peaks with ease, always sounding clear and unstrained.
> 
> I think you will find when you want to push it to the extremes, you will not experience any harshness with the SHO's.


So I will be able a to get representative sound even with a mid level receiver. good.
Should I be concerned about my subs not being able to keep up? I am not talking long term, I will upgrade if needed. I just do not want it to kill my chances of proper audition.


----------



## Sepen (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't mean to thread , but what are the differences between the Rockets and the Chase setup? I have often wondered and even asked once. I have the 760's and 200. Thanks.



utahsavages said:


> I've got Pro's L/R, and a Sho center, with MWF-15's stacked. They sound great at lower levels, but they just beg to be played at reference levels. My move was from RS850's and a RSC200. Those are pretty well respected, and reasonably efficient. And I think the Pro's/Sho provided me a pretty large step up.
> 
> Hopefully you can find somebody local.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Sepen said:


> I don't mean to thread , but what are the differences between the Rockets and the Chase setup? I have often wondered and even asked once. I have the 760's and 200. Thanks.


I have listen pretty thoroughly to a 1000,Bigfoot, 450 for sides and rears for a 7.1 setup with 2 - MFW 15's and a 18' Velodyne setup. I can tell you that my setup blows my friends setup away. Not even close in sound for music and movies. I'm not speaking from a fan boy prospective. It is what it is. My friend even thinks so.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I've listened to a really well setup RS850 - RS450 - 200 - RS300 - MFWx2 system, as nice as it sounded, The SHO-10 - CS18.1s are better.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

zheka said:


> I can sell it for peanuts if you are interested. It turned out I cannot not tell the difference between Belles and Behringer A500 other than the Behringer can play louder. so much for my audiophile ambitions.
> 
> I'd much rather have it used by somebody who can appreciate it.


I've always wanted a Belles amp, but have an Exposure 2010S that I really love sitting idle right now. I'll certainly pass the word on, though. Lots of respect for Belles.


----------



## utahsavages (Apr 29, 2008)

Sepen said:


> I don't mean to thread , but what are the differences between the Rockets and the Chase setup? I have often wondered and even asked once. I have the 760's and 200. Thanks.




I suppose it's subjective, and I don't claim to have golden ears, but I find the dialogue clearer, and I get more of an immersive experience. I could strain the Rockets a high volumes. I can't even make the Pro/Sho setup sweat a little.


----------

